# configurando una red

## rva8

despues de :

# dhcpcd eth=

 eth0 : setting half-duplex basedon auto-ngotieted partner ability 0000

 dhcpcd [133] timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

  ¿Que hago ahora ? la configuración estática  no la puedo realizar por no tener una dirección IP fija  ¡entonces?  por favor necesito ayuda  RV

----------

## santi___

¿Que tipo de coneccion a internet tienes?

----------

## rva8

Gracias por tu interes.  Dispongo de una conección por modem.

----------

## santi___

 *rva8 wrote:*   

> Gracias por tu interes.  Dispongo de una conección por modem.

 

Ya me parecía. Lo que sucede es que la guia de instalación supone que tienes un router que se encarga de tu conección a Internet. 

Mucho no creo que pueda ayudarte, ya que tengo un router con ADSL.

Lo que puedes intentar es:

1- Utilizar "wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf" y "wvdial" que están incluidos en el CD. Si te funciona recuerda hacer un "emerge wvdial" en el chrooted gentoo antes de rebootear.

2- Utiliza otro distro de linux (que ya tenga configurada la conección) para instalar gentoo.

3- Instalar un router. Esta es una pequeña distro creada para routers. Es la que estoy usando para el mio, te la recomiendo.

Ahh. Ademas podrías poner un mensaje en el foro de instalación para ver si alguien que ya lo haya hecho te ayuda.

----------

